# Franklin County Young Farmers Auction Spring 2017



## Milkman (Feb 7, 2017)

It is about 3 weeks until this years Spring sale.  This is the largest one around.  Lots of odd and end stuff and equipment is always available. The location and details are on the image below. 

Note it almost always either rains, snows, or has 40 mph winds on the date of this sale.  Sometimes it does all 3. 
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 10, 2017)

^^^


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 10, 2017)

If you're looking to buy you can only hope all three of those things happen.


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 10, 2017)

I'll be there, may not buy anything but I'll be there. Looking for a lawn aerator.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 10, 2017)

nrh0011 said:


> If you're looking to buy you can only hope all three of those things happen.



One of the best bargains I ever landed at this sale was on a rainy windy afternoon.  I bought 4 metal ladder stands all grouped in one lot for $100.


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 10, 2017)

Milkman said:


> One of the best bargains I ever landed at this sale was on a rainy windy afternoon.  I bought 4 metal ladder stands all grouped in one lot for $100.



Wow..


----------



## fndrbndr (Feb 13, 2017)

If you buy equipment can you remove it the day of the sale


----------



## Milkman (Feb 13, 2017)

fndrbndr said:


> If you buy equipment can you remove it the day of the sale



Its on the yellow announcement card.


----------



## fndrbndr (Feb 13, 2017)

All I seen was must be removed by Wednesday.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 13, 2017)

fndrbndr said:


> If you buy equipment can you remove it the day of the sale



You can take it as soon as you buy it.


----------



## fndrbndr (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks. I'll bring my trailer just in case I buy something


----------



## Milkman (Feb 17, 2017)

ttt


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 22, 2017)

Wont be long now. Get your rain gear ready.


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2017)

K80Shooter said:


> Wont be long now. Get your rain gear ready.



 Is that what they're forecasting??  Last sale I was standing with a fellar that got a good deal on a weedeater, you might know him.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 22, 2017)

fndrbndr said:


> If you buy equipment can you remove it the day of the sale



you can, but they won't be moving the big stuff with a loader until later in the day.  You can't buy a big bush hog and get them to load it with their loader right then.  Too many trucks and people mingling around and it is dangerous.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 22, 2017)

K80Shooter said:


> Wont be long now. Get your rain gear ready.



yep,  you are liable to need an umbrella for shade if it aint raining.


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 22, 2017)

Flash said:


> Is that what they're forecasting??  Last sale I was standing with a fellar that got a good deal on a weedeater, you might know him.



Seems as though I heard something about that.



Milkman said:


> yep,  you are liable to need an umbrella for shade if it aint raining.



I much prefer needing shade. It sure was nice yesterday.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey Flash are you feeding all the Woodys crowd after the sale


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Hey Flash are you feeding all the Woodys crowd after the sale



  Yeah running a special too, last yrs price.


----------



## cjones (Feb 22, 2017)

Any chance that there is a website where they put pics of the stuff that will be auctioned as it's brought in?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 22, 2017)

cjones said:


> Any chance that there is a website where they put pics of the stuff that will be auctioned as it's brought in?



They never have before


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 22, 2017)

I need a head gate.  I hope they have one down there, and nobody else needs it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 22, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I need a head gate.  I hope they have one down there, and nobody else needs it.



There may be one or two other cattlemen there


----------



## Milkman (Feb 24, 2017)

Current weather forecast for Carnesville next Saturday is sunny and 64 degrees ?


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm going to run over there sometime Friday and have a look see at stuff. 64 and sunny sounds perfect.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2017)

33 degrees early and 64 and sunny later.  See y'all Saturday. 

I will be the tall handsome one with no money


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 1, 2017)

How about a meet and greet in the building around 12pm?  I can make a Woody's Group sign so we can find each other.  Maybe I can borrow enough money from Milkman to eat lunch that day.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> How about a meet and greet in the building around 12pm?  I can make a Woody's Group sign so we can find each other.  Maybe I can borrow enough money from Milkman to eat lunch that day.



I'm in on the meet and greet around noon................... we had better round up Flash or TP for the food-n-money part.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 1, 2017)

Wish I could come and look for some implements.  Son has his first soccer game Saturday late morning.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 1, 2017)

what are you looking for in particular?  The bigger stuff like balers won't sell til over in the afternoon


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 1, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I'm in on the meet and greet around noon................... we had better round up Flash or TP for the food-n-money part.



or maybe Riverbank

Those guys have the $$


----------



## T.P. (Mar 1, 2017)

A lot of equipment pictures on their fb page.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2017)

cjones said:


> Any chance that there is a website where they put pics of the stuff that will be auctioned as it's brought in?





T.P. said:


> A lot of equipment pictures on their fb page.



This guy was asking about that a few posts back.  Maybe you could post a link for him or anyone else using FB.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 1, 2017)

Milkman said:


> This guy was asking about that a few posts back.  Maybe you could post a link for him or anyone else using FB.



Linky dinky.


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=181031935727931&id=174951503002641


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks TP.   

For anyone not used the the way it works, The large equipment auctioneer is in one truck. He sells all that stuff parked along the greenhouse first. Then they wind their way around that area and work toward the stuff in the center area on the hill near the greenhouse.  Then they go downhill selling the stuff parked along the fence line. Then they come back up the hill along the line of stuff parked away from the fence until finished. 

While that is going on two auctioneers in two other trucks are selling the rows of smaller items.  Yep 3 auctions going on simultaneously. Especially rough on a feller with bad hearing.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2017)

T.P. said:


> Linky dinky.
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=181031935727931&id=174951503002641



Those two JD Gators look pretty good. Reckon they will bring about $100 apiece ??  

I dont recollect ever seeing an 8N with a belly mounted cycle mower


----------



## cjones (Mar 1, 2017)

T.P. said:


> Linky dinky.
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=181031935727931&id=174951503002641



Thank you muchly!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 1, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Those two JD Gators look pretty good. Reckon they will bring about $100 apiece ??



I bid 125


----------



## Milkman (Mar 3, 2017)

Long johns for the morning and short sleeves for the afternoon. I have seen much worse weather for this sale.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 3, 2017)

Whats the deal with checking over tractor-type equipment? Can you crank it, operate it and such?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 3, 2017)

T.P. said:


> Whats the deal with checking over tractor-type equipment? Can you crank it, operate it and such?



You can move it around where it sits.. maybe 5 or 6 ft.  

Most of the time the owner is some where close, so you can get some background on it.  

Bring enough cash for the stuff I want to TP.    Billy and I thank you.  

Pappy


----------



## Milkman (Mar 3, 2017)

T.P. said:


> Whats the deal with checking over tractor-type equipment? Can you crank it, operate it and such?



Call one of the numbers listed on the card. They may let you drive one around.
 I was with a friend several years ago and one of the auction workers let him drive one around.


----------



## CC Rider (Mar 3, 2017)

Who made it by there today?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 3, 2017)

CC Rider said:


> Who made it by there today?



not me.  I was working late so I could go down tomorrow.

See every one tomorrow


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> Wish I could come and look for some implements.  Son has his first soccer game Saturday late morning.



 I walked around Thurs evening.  They seem to have more implements this time and less tractors. Saw at least 3-4 3pt scoops.  Multiple all purpose plows.     And one deer stand.


----------



## CC Rider (Mar 3, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> How about a meet and greet in the building around 12pm?  I can make a Woody's Group sign so we can find each other.  Maybe I can borrow enough money from Milkman to eat lunch that day.



Somebody's gotta make a sign, TP is the only one I know on sight. I look forward to meeting some of y'all.


----------



## creekbender (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey flash bring me some dipped chicken for breakfast . We on the way .


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd like to know what the mulching head goes for. Have to work.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 4, 2017)

nrh0011 said:


> I'd like to know what the mulching head goes for. Have to work.



the big one up near the green house brought 8900


----------



## BirdDawg (Mar 4, 2017)

Got there at 8:15am and drove out at 4:30pm. We had a blast. Awesome day brought out alot of people. Most of the implements and anything with an engine brought good money if they were in decent shape. 

Came home with a 3pt seed slinger in really good condition.

Saw everything from laundry soap, tools, saws, shop stuff,  lawnmowers, 4-wheelers, golf-carts, garden tractors, big tractors, bush-hogs, skid-steers, dozers, trucks and every implement ever invented.

3 auction trucks running at once kept the action going non-stop.


----------



## Flash (Mar 5, 2017)

BirdDawg said:


> Got there at 8:15am and drove out at 4:30pm. We had a blast. Awesome day brought out alot of people. Most of the implements and anything with an engine brought good money if they were in decent shape.
> 
> Came home with a 3pt seed slinger in really good condition.
> 
> ...



 Was that around 11:30-45 ish,  beside the small Kubota with a loader that wouldn't crank? 

 Man got a great deal on a 1950 cub with belly mower and plow. Heard it run twice, just purred  

  I saw Creekbender, K80 and K80 shooter.    More folks this time than I have ever seen in my 4 or 5 times going.


----------



## BirdDawg (Mar 5, 2017)

The one I got was behind the storage shed. 

That Kubota was running earlier. Felt bad it wouldn't start.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 5, 2017)

what did the kubota bring? 3300 i was thinking


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone see what the little Case 450 dozer went for?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 5, 2017)

I had left by then.  I had some cows get out and had to work on the fence.  Found out my brother, bless his heart, had unplugged the fence charger.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 5, 2017)

T.P. said:


> Anyone see what the little Case 450 dozer went for?



I did see the 955L go for 9800


----------



## Flash (Mar 5, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> what did the kubota bring? 3300 i was thinking



 I thought it was 38 or 39.   What did the Kubota in the middle bring?  It didn't have a loader, I heard it run and sounded great. 
   Somebody got a good deal on that tractor (Ford maybe) against the green house.  They said no sale. The auctioneer ask the seller would he take a little more he said yeah, buyer offered between bid and what seller said.  And they agreed.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 5, 2017)

Flash said:


> I thought it was 38 or 39.   What did the Kubota in the middle bring?  It didn't have a loader, I heard it run and sounded great.
> Somebody got a good deal on that tractor (Ford maybe) against the green house.  They said no sale. The auctioneer ask the seller would he take a little more he said yeah, buyer offered between bid and what seller said.  And they agreed.



yeah, he bought that tractor for 2700


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I did see the 955L go for 9800



Did it run? It was a good looking tractor.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 5, 2017)

T.P. said:


> Did it run? It was a good looking tractor.



It ran like a sewing machine.  Quiet and smooth.  Someone got a deal in that tractor


----------



## Milkman (Mar 5, 2017)

I was looking to get a single shank subsoiler. Both the ones I saw sell brought almost the retail price I can get a new one for at TSC. 

I saw some items go too cheap as well. My brother got an 8 ft truck ladder rack for $10.  I got a 3pt hitch trailer mover for $25. 

I missed out on some items due to all the crowd and multiple simultaneous sales.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 26, 2017)

It's baaaaaack

October 7 same place


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 26, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I was looking to get a single shank subsoiler. Both the ones I saw sell brought almost the retail price I can get a new one for at TSC.
> 
> I saw some items go too cheap as well. My brother got an 8 ft truck ladder rack for $10.  I got a 3pt hitch trailer mover for $25.
> 
> I missed out on some items due to all the crowd and multiple simultaneous sales.



Hey, get your local tractor dealer, or go directly to them, since you are up there: to order you a single subsoiler from Dirt dog mfg. It has a shear pin, & is parabolic, so you can pull more with less tractor... YEAH!! You will pay more, but you will find it well worth it later. 

Pay attention to the length; you need to be able to lift it off the ground; order the shorter length in most cases.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 26, 2017)

We gonna meet again for lunch Milkman?  I would like to get together with some more guys from here


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 27, 2017)

I plan on being there again, don't need anything, just looking.


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2017)

I inspected everything this evening.  They had at least two 5 ft harrows, a tripod deer stand and a couple of other stands.   Didn't seem to have as much "small stuff" as before. But they were still bringing things in while I was there plus all day Friday might bring in even more.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 5, 2017)

I won't be able to be there.  Some health issues and trying to get a project finished at work will hinder me.  Also, my 40th class reunion is that afternoon.  

Maybe next time guys


----------



## Milkman (Oct 5, 2017)

Flash said:


> I inspected everything this evening.  They had at least two 5 ft harrows, a tripod deer stand and a couple of other stands.   Didn't seem to have as much "small stuff" as before. But they were still bringing things in while I was there plus all day Friday might bring in even more.



Did you notice any mid size tractors with loaders?


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2017)

There was a MF, I think, I would guess it'd be a 45-60 HP range.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 6, 2017)

Flash said:


> There was a MF, I think, I would guess it'd be a 45-60 HP range.



Thanks 

You providing supper for All forum members ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Thanks
> 
> You providing supper for All forum members ?



 I'll have it cooked, you buying this yr?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 6, 2017)

Flash said:


> I'll have it cooked, you buying this yr?



            ..............................


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2017)

Did anyone make it?  I went to bid on one thing and it started about where I would be stopping at.  I had a good time, enjoyed the BBQ sam-ich and fried apple pie.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 8, 2017)

Flash said:


> Did anyone make it?  I went to bid on one thing and it started about where I would be stopping at.  I had a good time, enjoyed the BBQ sam-ich and fried apple pie.



I was there. I was interested in the 33 hp MF with loader. But it sold for $1k over my limit. It is probably worth it but not being able to get on it and use it a little makes me more conservative. 

Bought some extra bicycles for the grand kids and an extra push mower for the wife

There was some insider trading that went on the days before the sale. Several items that were showing on face book were gone before the sale.


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 8, 2017)

I was there for a little while, what I was interested in (Stihl 044 chainsaw) also started at more than I thought it should bring. They could not even get it to hit much less start.

Also K80 his wife and one daughter was there for a while.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I was there. I was interested in the 33 hp MF with loader. .
> 
> Bought an extra push mower for the wife



 Was that the one in the center section?  If so I had it figured for more HP. 

Now that's a man who loves his wife. Wish I could have thought of it and be that romantic


----------



## Milkman (Oct 8, 2017)

Flash said:


> Was that the one in the center section?  If so I had it figured for more HP.
> 
> Now that's a man who loves his wife. Wish I could have thought of it and be that romantic



It was the one at top of the hill in the center.  It was one of the MF made by Iseki.  I looked it up on my phone while looking it over.  I couldnt identify what year model it was by serial number.  They made that model from 2005-2014. But FB showed several tractors with loaders sitting there in the pictures posted. One JD that was like I want but it wasnt there yesterday.


 Yeah Im such a romantic. The mower is even self propelled.


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2017)

Milkman I sent you a PM


----------

